# Good Eats



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I just could not live up to my promise to myself and had to go back for more. The Crappie are in full pre-spawn at Willard. Fish are all along the banks where ever there are some weeds or brush. I had to stop at 4 because the limit at Willard is 10 and I have 6 left from earlier in the week. I sure wish everyone would follow the rules like me. I have seen several people there multiple days in a row who keep 10 every day. Now maybe they eat 10 a day or give them away or have a family and they eat 10 a day, I don't know.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics, I bet those will taste awfully good.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

grousehunter said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, I bet those will taste awfully good.


Awfully, good? I hope just good! Thanks for the reply, ha, ha.

I have some Lemon thyme in the garden for just such occasions!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Troll those are some HOGS! I need to get to willard soon. Its just a little far for me with the spotty weather we have been having. Good eats, hope you enjoy em.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Never ate 'em.....

I've heard people tell of a flavor to 'die for'.............how do ya cook 'em up, with beer batter and stuff? :?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

It's not close for me either, 63 miles one way from the house to the N. Marina, but things are far apart in the west and I-15 lets me scoot right along getting there and back. Signs along the way say construction begins Mon. the 11th and there will be lane restrictions, so plan on it. They were staging their barrels yesterday.

I like them in batter, I like them in crumbs. I like them pan fried in butter with lemon thyme. I cook most of my fish one of these three ways. I think they are almost as good as Perch and they have a lot more meat on them.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Troll, nice job. It has been 10 plus years since I hit willard for crapies. Do you still fish the old fasion way with a jig under a bobber? I have lost my way and become a trolling freak... _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I need to get the tube out an d go fish them bugger again. there some good size one in there. It been a coupel years sent I have cought any out of there.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Troll, nice job. It has been 10 plus years since I hit willard for crapies. Do you still fish the old fasion way with a jig under a bobber? I have lost my way and become a trolling freak... _(O)_


I to have lost my way and am addicted to trolling, hence my board name, because "troll" is what I mostly do. (probably trying to justify the expence of the boat)

Yes, small red or orange head 16th oz jig head with green or yellow 1.5" grub type rubber thingy, I used tubes because they are what I already had. I saw twister tails, beaver tails and shad tails being used with success so I don't think it matters much. Raid the ice fishing box, that's what I did. Fished under a bobber, They seemed to start around 5' below and get shallower as the day went on. They always wanted the jig to be moving, not one hit on a sitting jig, even when the waves gave it action, they wanted it to be "getting away". Kind of like trolling with the bobber being the boat.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> Never ate 'em.....
> 
> I've heard people tell of a flavor to 'die for'.............how do ya cook 'em up, with beer batter and stuff? :?


Shake-n-Bake chicken or pork mmmm.....good! Nortah and I will be outhere manana mostly after the mighty wiper but may have to snag a few of those slabs. By the way .45 I am not ignoring you I worked 14 hr days all last week.I will give you a shout monday evening or teusday evening depending on how many fish I have to clean monday night.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> depending on how many fish I have to clean monday night.


Hoo Raa!!! Cant wait! I may even keep a few tomorrow.


----------

